# "Swamp Collies"



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

As some of you may remember I do most AKC show stuff. It was my pleasure this past week to work a young golden pup that I co-own in the field. At seven months old, having been introduced to gunshot correctly, then birds in a controlled environment we took him out to the field. "Nismo" did an awesome job, and put the few local trainers that told me goldens were no better than "swamp collies" in the dog house! I'll get some pictures this week. Also, he showed this weekend and won is large 6-9 month puppy class. Form AND function.:!:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jamie

Congrats on your Golden but I've always thought
"swamp collie" was a derogatory name for GSD's


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats to you and Nismo. Gotta like a well bred Golden with a brain (they're getting harder to find). 



Thomas Barriano said:


> Jamie
> 
> Congrats on your Golden but I've always thought
> "swamp collie" was a derogatory name for GSD's


I'm more familiar with it in terms of Goldens, personally. I always assumed it was a reference to their long coat being a hindrance in comparison to the field trial labs. More hair= slower swimming...


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I've always been told it started because collies were so over (and for the wrong reasons) bred they became useless as herding dogs, and impossible to train with no instinct. Goldens are commonly called "swamp collies" because many are fear biters (WAY to many) and if you put any pressure on them they come "up the leash" few have any instinct, the breeders are breeding awful fluffy coats because they are pretty- making them basically useless in the field. Swamp collies... useless bird dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!
I showed terrers in the breed ring for a number of years and took every one of them hunting. Some sucked and some did a great job but you never know till you give it a go!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

BTW, long coated GSDs are referred to as Swamp collies by some.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> BTW, long coated GSDs are referred to as Swamp collies by some.


I've never heard that, learned something today lol:smile:


----------

